# Engine Oil for 2011 Jetta TDI



## KDTDI2011 (Apr 10, 2013)

How is this oil for a TDI engine, Mobil 1 ESP Formula 5W-30?

Thanks


----------



## BsickPassat (May 10, 2010)

KDTDI2011 said:


> How is this oil for a TDI engine, Mobil 1 ESP Formula 5W-30?
> 
> Thanks


Works fine. It has VW 507.00 certification.


----------



## KDTDI2011 (Apr 10, 2013)

Thanks!


----------



## MANU01 (Aug 7, 1999)

http://www.mobil.com/USA-English/Lubes/PDS/GLXXENPVLMOMobil_1_ESP_Formula_5W-30.aspx 


According to ExxonMobil, Mobil 1 ESP Formula 5W-30 is of the following quality level: 
API	CF 
Volkswagen (Gasoline)	502 00 / 503 00 / 503 01 
Volkswagen (Diesel)	505 00 / 505 01 / 506 00 / 506 01 
All VW engines with the exception of Unit-Injector / Pump-Duse TDI without LongLife Service and without DPF between 1999-2003 and R5/V10-TDi before model year 2006


----------



## BsickPassat (May 10, 2010)

MANU01 said:


> http://www.mobil.com/USA-English/Lubes/PDS/GLXXENPVLMOMobil_1_ESP_Formula_5W-30.aspx
> 
> 
> According to ExxonMobil, Mobil 1 ESP Formula 5W-30 is of the following quality level:
> ...


 You forgot: 
*Mobil 1 ESP Formula 5W-30 has the following builder approvals: 
Volkswagen (Gasoline / Diesel)	504 00 / 507 00*


----------



## zeeshanaayan07 (Aug 11, 2013)

This formula is very helpful for engineer


----------

